# 30 sec skip - I hate it!!



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Anybody know how to get rid of the 30 sec skip feature that gets added when you run the Zipper? I like using the feature that skips from the beginnning to the end of the recodring (which is the button that 30 sec skip now uses). Am I the only person who doesn't like 30 sec skip? Why does eveyone seem to like it so much, just bad reflexes?


----------



## ct1 (Jun 27, 2003)

hit FF, then that button, and it will skip 15 minutes forward.


----------



## donivan (Jul 20, 2004)

I like it because IMO it's faster than doing the FF method. I use the 30 sec skip and the instant replay button to quickly find the end of the commercial break. I don't have an answer for you on how to disable it though. Rbautch probably can help.


----------



## GAM (Oct 13, 2003)

You need to restore your original tivoapp and then modify the Superpatch by deleting the entry for 30-second skip. Rerun the Superpatch script which will again update your tivoapp but this time won't include the 30-second skip.

Make sure you know what you are doing because if you do it wrong you can permanently hose your tivo.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Or you could just do the code s-p-s-3-0-s (or something like that) during playback of a recorrded show. It toggles it on and off.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Exactly what I was looking for (didn't realize that toggles it on/off - just thought it enabled it only). Thanks...


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You can't toggle it off since it was permanently patched in tivoapp. The only way to fix it is to restore your backup tivoapp, then edit superpatch67.tcl to remove the 30-sec skip patches (they are clearly marked), then run the superpatch. There's more detailed information here somewhere.


----------



## rpdre1 (Feb 20, 2005)

bk89: have you tried fast-forwarding & then pressing the advance button a few times to get to the end? 

maybe you didnt know this but:
you dont have to wait for the tivo to respond to the button presses to get to the next tick.
you can press the advance button however many times very quickly. like in a video game.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I knew about skipping between the hash marks while ffding or rewinding. I had been using this but since I dont use the 30 sec skip anyway, I would rather have the regular function.

RBautch: THe code s-p-s-3-0-s worked for me on both of my units. I entered this on the remote, heard the confirmation chimes and boom - got the beginning/end function back instead of 30 sec skip (FYI, I have a Samsung 4040r and Philips dsr7000 - toggle worked just fine on both).


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

How can you not like 30 sec. skip? Its the greatest thing since sliced bread. I don't even want to see commercials at 30 times the normal speed.


----------



## Luv2DrvFst (Nov 7, 2005)

BK89 said:


> THe code s-p-s-3-0-s worked for me on both of my units. I entered this on the remote, heard the confirmation chimes and boom - got the beginning/end function back instead of 30 sec skip.


But you'll have to enter the code after every reboot... unless you figure out how to permanently get it back.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

rbautch said:


> You can't toggle it off since it was permanently patched in tivoapp. The only way to fix it is to restore your backup tivoapp, then edit superpatch67.tcl to remove the 30-sec skip patches (they are clearly marked), then run the superpatch. There's more detailed information here somewhere.


Yes it toggles it off - just not permently. Yes if the unit reboots you have to do the code again, but for me that's how I know my Tivo has rebooted - unexpectedly. 

And I also cannot stand the 30-sec skip, so not the greatest thing since sliced bread. I find I can FF and hit my show much more accuratly than the 30-sec skip ever could.


----------



## BK89 (Oct 11, 2005)

Yep, I find that I have the timing down - I can usually hit the beginning of the show perfectly, without having to use the instant replay button to back up at all. When I use 30 sec skip, I always get too far into the recording and have to hit instant replay a few times to get back - then usually it's too far back. Plus, sometimes if you have watched something half way through and want to jump right to the beginning - I like to just use the beginning/end resume function to instantly start at the beginning - Instead of having to jump between each hash mark to get to the beginning or end. Now for a half hour show its not a big deal - but for say the Olympics where its a block of five hours - it does take a while to get through all those hash marks.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

Actually it is easier than all that, just modify the superapatch script to use the tivoapp.original file as the base to patch pull the first line of code from the patch and run the script. If you would like a copy of that part of the code in the script that was modified, just PM me.


----------



## shanew1289 (May 7, 2004)

tbeckner said:


> Actually it is easier than all that, just modify the superapatch script to use the tivoapp.original file as the base to patch pull the first line of code from the patch and run the script. If you would like a copy of that part of the code in the script that was modified, just PM me.


Easy I tell ya, EASY!


----------



## Grisbane (Apr 6, 2005)

I modified the original superpatch script and ran it successfully, but a reboot puts the 30 second skip back. Here is what I did.

The first section is supposed to be for 30 second skip so I reversed the 1040001d with 1440001d and reran the script. 

array set patch_6_2 {

0x00a67d58 "1040001d 1440001d"


became 

array set patch_6_2 {

0x00a67d58 "1440001d 1040001d"

What did I do wrong and is there a better way to fix this?


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

tbeckner said:


> ..pull the first line of code from the patch and run the script.


I don't see where it says reverse the code..... Also the documentation that comes with it has the info in it.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

shanew1289 said:


> Easy I tell ya, EASY!


I hope it was OKAY to post these modifications in this forum.

For everyone, here are the modifications I did to the Original SuperPatch, which allows you to patch your original TiVoApp IN PLACE any number of times, if it was previously patched with the Original SuperPatch. Note: If it was previously patched with the Original SuperPatch, then there is an existing file called tivoapp.original in the tvbin subdirectory and it is an original copy of your tivoapp file before it was first patched.

This modification only changes two lines in the original SuperPatch and works perfect. Each time after it has been executed, the previously patched TiVoApp is saved to a file called tivoapp.previous in the tvbin subdirectory.

_*ORIGINAL CODE:*_

exec mount -o remount,rw /
if { [catch {
array set patch [array get $a]

*file copy /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch;*
set fh [open "/tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch" r+]
foreach {off val} [array get $a] {
binary scan $val a8xa8 orig new
seek $fh [expr $off - 0x400000] start;
puts -nonewline $fh [binary format H8 $new]
}
close $fh

*file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.original;*
file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch /tvbin/tivoapp;
catch { exec mount -o remount,ro / }; # ignore errors from the remount

_*MODIFIED CODE:*_

exec mount -o remount,rw /
if { [catch {
array set patch [array get $a]

*file copy /tvbin/tivoapp.original /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch;*
set fh [open "/tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch" r+]
foreach {off val} [array get $a] {
binary scan $val a8xa8 orig new
seek $fh [expr $off - 0x400000] start;
puts -nonewline $fh [binary format H8 $new]
}
close $fh

*file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp /tvbin/tivoapp.previous;*
file rename -force /tvbin/tivoapp.superpatch /tvbin/tivoapp;
catch { exec mount -o remount,ro / }; # ignore errors from the remount

_*ORIGINAL SuperPatch PATCH:*_

After you have made the modifications above to the Original SuperPatch, just remove the line in the patch that you DO NOT want to PATCH and then run the patch just like you did the first time;

*ORANGE LINE is the 30-SECOND SKIP*
*BLUE LINE is the BACKDOOR*

array set patch_6_2 {

*0x00a67d58 "1040001d 1440001d"*
*0x00ae521c "00008821 24100001"*

*WARNING: DO NOT ATTEMPT these modifications unless you know what you are doing.*


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

30 sec skip is great for football. Right after a tackle press it once and the ball is about to be snapped, A thing of beauty. But to each his own.


----------



## tbeckner (Oct 26, 2001)

JWThiers said:


> 30 sec skip is great for football. Right after a tackle press it once and the ball is about to be snapped, A thing of beauty. But to each his own.


Works the best for NFL Football, but still works for College Football. Sometimes when there are two hot games on at the same time and I really don't want to wait to watch them I use the two buffers on the TiVo to watch both, using the 30-second skip, pause, and the Live TV button to switch between the two. And it works perfect and I get to take a 10-15 minute break at halftime.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

Boxing, 1 minute between rounds. Two presses and presto they are hammering each other again. 

My lovely wife likes to double fast through commercials. Sometimes she wants to get the info on other shows or movies which are in the commercials. So she fast forwards, I skip. We take turns. LOL


----------

